# horrible battery life vzw galaxy nexus



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

can anyone recommend some good battery life suggestions? I'm getting horrible life on the battery. I've got the extended battery and so far it's been off charge for an hour and a half, and screen on time has been 25mins and already have a 25% drain, it's sitting at 75%. running aokp build 5 (though not blaming the rom as it was like this on sourcery and miui) with newest Franco nightly build. interactive governor. I've also got better battery stats to see if there are rouge apps killing battery, absolutely nothing. And I've disabled most system sounds as I've read those are possible drainer. brightness never above 50%, it's usually under 25%. iI should note that I feel like I'm getting better battery once I swap out the extended and put the older smaller one back into the phone. Could it be the extended battery has gone bad?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep the screen off at all times.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> can anyone recommend some good battery life suggestions? I'm getting horrible life on the battery. I've got the extended battery and so far it's been off charge for an hour and a half, and screen on time has been 25mins and already have a 25% drain, it's sitting at 75%. running aokp build 5 (though not blaming the rom as it was like this on sourcery and miui) with newest Franco nightly build. interactive governor. I've also got better battery stats to see if there are rouge apps killing battery, absolutely nothing. And I've disabled most system sounds as I've read those are possible drainer. brightness never above 50%, it's usually under 25%. iI should note that I feel like I'm getting better battery once I swap out the extended and put the older smaller one back into the phone. Could it be the extended battery has gone bad?


Your battery is bad.

I recommend using the Search bar.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Just about everything I got here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26383-my-vzw-gnex-settings-for-battery-life-thread/


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome post thanks a lot brkshr! ill be looking into it and trying some those settings out once iI drain to 0 and reset bat stat, haven't been on liquid since og DROID days that'll bring back some nice memories


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> awesome post thanks a lot brkshr! ill be looking into it and trying some those settings out once iI drain to 0 and reset bat stat, haven't been on liquid since og DROID days that'll bring back some nice memories


no need to wipe battery stats. Myth busted by Google


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the crappy LTE Nexus battery life club.


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

I turn off LTE all the time, only time I turn it on is if I'm going to download or stream anything. mostly on CDMA mode only.


----------



## DigiK (Jun 15, 2011)

After you replace your battery








, set the minimum proc speed to 192. Then create a new script in system/etc/init.d. Paste in the following code:

```
<br />
#!/system/xbin/bash<br />
echo "1450 1425 1400 1300 1250 1275 1250 1225 1150 1025 725" > /sys/class/misc/customvoltage/mpu_voltages;<br />
```
This will undervolt your processor to [email protected] every boot while leaving all other values at Franco's default or controlled by Smart Reflex through the default speeds.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

It all depends on the Rom, kernel, and apps you have installed. I'm currently running Jelly Belly with Tiny Kernel and am consistently seeing an average of 8+ hours with moderate use. This is on a stock battery. Just try different ROM's and kernel configurations until you find a happy medium. Some ROM's work better than others on different phones (even if they are the same type of Phone, like two Galaxy Nexus).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are in a poor signal area, it won't matter what you do, your battery will suck.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just an FYI a 25% drop with 25 minutes on screen time or 1% per minute is not horrible. That equates to an hour and 40 minutes of screen on time. That is not as bad as you make it seem.

This phone sucks on battery in general, but using WiFi and turning brightness all the way down will help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

I read somewhere that the gnex should be getting roughly 4 hours of on screen time? so 1 hr and 40 mins is typical even with extended battery is what you are telling me?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

On JB, battery suffers. Common knowledge now.

Use WiFi as much as possible.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> I read somewhere that the gnex should be getting roughly 4 hours of on screen time? so 1 hr and 40 mins is typical even with extended battery is what you are telling me?


battery was better on ICS. Ever since Project Butter Smooth was implemented battery has been a liitle worse


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> I read somewhere that the gnex should be getting roughly 4 hours of on screen time? so 1 hr and 40 mins is typical even with extended battery is what you are telling me?


I've never came close to 4 hours screen on time. Around 1.5 sounds closer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

well no matter now. I thank you guys for all your input and all your suggestions. I went ahead and did what brkshr suggestioned and it's already way better! on screen time 3 hours 30 mins sitting on 60%! could also be that I put stock battery back in so we'll see how this new setup works with the extended one on a full charge again.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

ThatKidChris said:


> can anyone recommend some good battery life suggestions? I'm getting horrible life on the battery. I've got the extended battery and so far it's been off charge for an hour and a half, and screen on time has been 25mins and already have a 25% drain, it's sitting at 75%. running aokp build 5 (though not blaming the rom as it was like this on sourcery and miui) with newest Franco nightly build. interactive governor. I've also got better battery stats to see if there are rouge apps killing battery, absolutely nothing. And I've disabled most system sounds as I've read those are possible drainer. brightness never above 50%, it's usually under 25%. iI should note that I feel like I'm getting better battery once I swap out the extended and put the older smaller one back into the phone. Could it be the extended battery has gone bad?


hmmm that actually sounds good to me lol. i have the extended battery as well. I'll post a screenie in a sec, im barely on 4g but just so happen to be when i took these screenshots, and i am totally envious of your stats. and i know i dont have a bad battery cause it is even worse with the standard that came with it


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

as you can see mainly my screen is the killer, anytime my screen was on you can see the graph just take a complete nose dive. And I always have it set at 18% brightness, so no its not like it was above 50% or even close


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> well no matter now. I thank you guys for all your input and all your suggestions. I went ahead and did what brkshr suggestioned and it's already way better! on screen time 3 hours 30 mins sitting on 60%! could also be that I put stock battery back in so we'll see how this new setup works with the extended one on a full charge again.


At that rate you'll get over 7hrs screen on time! Lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Barf said:


> At that rate you'll get over 7hrs screen on time! Lol


Haha, he will need to provide a screen shot of he does. My guess is screen on time involves airplane mode with dimmed all the way and 3.5 hours of just looking at a black wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Haha, he will need to provide a screen shot of he does. My guess is screen on time involves airplane mode with dimmed all the way and 3.5 hours of just looking at a black wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Airplane mode and no-wifi as well. I use airplane mode at all times and only WiFi (I'm in Thailand, CDMA doesn't work here







) and I get about 5hrs screen on, on a good day.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm getting over 10 hours with over 3 hours of screen on time. Today it was 10 hours and 3 minutes with 3 hours 10 minutes of screen on. I had 18% battery left when I plugged in. I am on 3G however, with no Wifi use at all. I'm not in a 4G area so I don't know what 4G battery usage is like. When the phone is idle I'm seeing around 1.4%/h drain. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## ThatKidChris (Feb 25, 2012)

sorry I didn't screen shot it I needed to charge it went out tonigh and still wanted a good 80+% so didn't do a full drain. Once I get a full 100 to 0 ill screen the results on here, again thanks everyone!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

4g plus bright screen plus low battery equals phone against the wall. Get an extra battery. Not to mock or shine you on but just the way it is. Keep screen dark as possible, keep data off when not using it (or at least 4g) and get an extra battery. You can get a wall charger for 5 bucks off eBay. Idea go official for the battery though cuz of the nfc chip.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

ThatKidChris said:


> can anyone recommend some good battery life suggestions? I'm getting horrible life on the battery. I've got the extended battery and so far it's been off charge for an hour and a half, and screen on time has been 25mins and already have a 25% drain, it's sitting at 75%. running aokp build 5 (though not blaming the rom as it was like this on sourcery and miui) with newest Franco nightly build. interactive governor. I've also got better battery stats to see if there are rouge apps killing battery, absolutely nothing. And I've disabled most system sounds as I've read those are possible drainer. brightness never above 50%, it's usually under 25%. iI should note that I feel like I'm getting better battery once I swap out the extended and put the older smaller one back into the phone. Could it be the extended battery has gone bad?


GSM > LTE! Ditch VZW and get T-Mobile or Straight Talk


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

DeadmanIncJS said:


> GSM > LTE! Ditch VZW and get T-Mobile or Straight Talk


This.


----------

